# heatbeat on 7 week scans



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies - Pls could you give me some of your words of wisdom. I had my 6 week 6 day scan today and there was a heartbeat but they said it was a bit slow at 80 bpm, and they would like 120bpm ish.  Why could this be? I had my last scan a week ago and there was no visible heartbeat just a yolk sac-I have to go back next week for a repeat scan.  Do you think this could be because it has just formed?  Also my measurements dated me 6 weeks and 1 day.
Many thanks
L xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't deal a lot with early pregnancy scans, so I can't help you very much I'm afraid.  It's progress that the week in between, a hearbeat has formed, but I'm afraid I don't know why it would be slow at the moment.  It's good that they will rescan you.

Let us know what happens,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

